# Vore comic (NSFW) - Predator needed.



## Sultz_Z._Wolf (Aug 22, 2015)

I need somebody to be the predator in a vore comic with a 14 year old version of my fursona Sultz as the prey? Another person was going to have the role of the predator but he backed out on me, and I need somebody to take his place.

Here is the dialogue:
Panel 1: Sultz walking home from school.
Panel 2: pred stands in front of Sultz, Sultz stops. Sultz: "Oh hi (pred's name here)" Pred: "I've been waiting for you nerdy boy"
Panel 3: pred cuts the straps on Sultz's backpack, backpack falls off. Sultz: "HEY! My backpack" pred: "You won't be needing it where your going"
Panel 4: pred picks up Sultz. Sultz: "Where exactly are you taking me?"
Panel 5: pred's mawshot. pred: "IN MY TUMMY"
Panel 6: Sultz's head completely inside pred's mouth. (no part of Sultz's head is seen, Sultz is struggling) Sultz: "NOOOOO!! SOMEBODY HELP!!!!"
Panel 7: Internal shot of Sultz inside pred's gullet.
Panel 8: Only Sultz's rump, tail, legs and feet are shown outside pred's mouth, Sultz is struggling
Panel 9: Only Sultz's feet and ankles are outside pred's mouth.
Panel 10: pred takes the final gulp.
Panel 11: pred belches, spitting out Sultz's shoes.
Panel 12: Internal shot of Sultz inside pred's stomach.
Panel 13: Internal shot of digestive acid in pred's stomach.
Panel 14: Internal shot of Sultz digesting.
Panel 15: Internal shot of Sultz completely digested, nothing but Sultz's skull and bones.
Panel 16: pred on the toilet.
Panel 17: Inside the bowl showing Sultz's remains coming out of pred's Anus
Panel 18: pred saying bye-bye to Sultz. pred: "Bye-Bye nerdy boy, you're now my feces, have fun living in the sewer"

The predator can be either male or female, can choose whatever clothes, underwear, and shoes they wear and it can be any species.

I have 


  castia or 


  heyitshappydoodles waiting in the wings or if you prefer, another artist of your choice and I will be happy to pay for half the costs of the commission.

Please reply to this thread or note me on my page on FA and let me know if you are interested.

Thank you for reading my thread.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 22, 2015)

Gross.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 22, 2015)

Sultz_Z._Wolf said:


> Panel 17: Inside the bowl showing Sultz's remains coming out of pred's Anus



I think I'm going to vomit


----------



## ijoe (Aug 22, 2015)

I love it when people are so completely oblivious to the social standards of the forums they join. 
Especially when they post graphic descriptions right off the bat.

Then I cry a little internally.


----------

